

Private Team Fires 36-Year-Old NASA Probe's Engines - lsh123
http://www.space.com/26438-isee3-spacecraft-engines-fired.html

======
feralmoan
It's had quite an adventure! [http://www.npr.org/2014/03/18/289628696/space-
thief-or-hero-...](http://www.npr.org/2014/03/18/289628696/space-thief-or-
hero-one-mans-quest-to-reawaken-an-old-friend)

------
dandrews
"Originally published on Space.com"

[http://www.space.com/26438-isee3-spacecraft-engines-
fired.ht...](http://www.space.com/26438-isee3-spacecraft-engines-fired.html)

------
sp332
Strange they quote the Twitter feed but never say what the handle is. It's
[https://twitter.com/ISEE3Reboot](https://twitter.com/ISEE3Reboot)

------
ars
"That might happen on Tuesday (July 7)"

The next time July 7 is on a Tuesday is next year :)

------
jdiez17
This is fascinating. I just finished reading some of their blog posts and they
really make me want to get a career in space-related technology. This is
insanely cool.

~~~
z3t4
Try Kerbal Space Program.

~~~
jdiez17
I have! It's a lot of fun. I'm designing a panel of switches to play KSP.

------
BrandonMarc
(obligatory)

[http://blog.xkcd.com/2014/05/30/isee-3/](http://blog.xkcd.com/2014/05/30/isee-3/)

[http://xkcd.com/1337/](http://xkcd.com/1337/)

------
qwerta
Great, I hope they will not get prosecuted for 'kidnapping' government
property.

~~~
Wingman4l7
This project has NASA's "approval" / encouragement:
[http://www.nasa.gov/press/2014/may/nasa-signs-agreement-
with...](http://www.nasa.gov/press/2014/may/nasa-signs-agreement-with-citizen-
scientists-attempting-to-communicate-with-old/)

It's a "Non-Reimbursable Space Act Agreement (NRSAA)".

 _" The NRSAA details the technical, safety, legal and proprietary issues that
will be addressed before any attempts are made to communicate with or control
the 1970’s-era spacecraft as it nears the Earth in August._"

